# us fed drops rate by 50 points



## chrisboy (29 Oct 2008)

What are the chances of europe following suit? Does anyone have any opinion of what rate we could be headin for in say 6 months? Just interested in how it'll affect the my mortgage..


----------



## Joody1 (30 Oct 2008)

I expect UK and others will drop 50 points as I think they will have to due to recession looming.


----------



## VOR (30 Oct 2008)

..ask the experts...
Deutsche say rates could go as low as 1.5% by mid 2009. Lloyds TSB have said 3%. Morgan Stanley also 3%. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601100&sid=aZYV7N.kHx2g&refer=germany

If the ECB can prioritise the looming recession and stop worrying about inflation only they will cut rates next Thursday. By how much is another question.


----------



## Guest116 (30 Oct 2008)

VOR said:


> ..ask the experts...
> Deutsche say rates could go as low as 1.5% by mid 2009. Lloyds TSB have said 3%. Morgan Stanley also 3%.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601100&sid=aZYV7N.kHx2g&refer=germany
> ...


 
I would bet a .5% drop next Thursday.


----------



## VOR (31 Oct 2008)

I wouldn't bet against it. Don't have the moola anyway after the crunch!!!
I expect (and hope for) 3% by Jan 09. 0.5% in Nov and 0.25% in Dec would do nicely.


----------



## joejoe (9 Nov 2008)

aristotle25 said:


> I would bet a .5% drop next Thursday.



You where right, any more predictions? 

Joejoe


----------



## Dave Vanian (10 Nov 2008)

joejoe said:


> You where right, any more predictions?
> 
> Joejoe


 
You will meet a tall handsome stranger and have four kids.


----------

